# New Braunfels apbt friendly hotels???



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any APBT friendly places to stay in New Braunfels? My husband and I are planning to go tubing this weekend with the dogs and are having NO LUCK finding APBT friendly places...they all tell me their insurance won't allow it...I guess I could claim he is a Boxer/Lab mix with cropped ears


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

We always stay at Red Roof Inn or Super 8, but here's a list I found from Google - they've never been breed specific.

New Braunfels, TX Pet Friendly hotels - Google Maps


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

We booked Super 8 in Seguin and will drive in. We got a great rate just for having a Costco card! Anyone know if any of the tube rental places don't allow pitties???


----------

